# Shake-in-Bake-in-Grill



## ronbeaux50

Mrs RB wanted Shake-in-Bake poke chops but I wanted grilled........ Sooooo, we compromised.

Started with smothered yellow squash and green beans and new tators. Then did the shake thing and threw them on the Primo at 425 for 25 minutes.



























We are happy now.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

I'd eat that!


----------



## 007bond-jb

I'll bet that was real good off the grill


----------



## backyardbbq

Looks good! I've always wondered if shake-n-bake worked on the grill.


----------



## Toby Keil

I totally forgot about the old Shake-in-Bake, my mom used to use it. Now I can add another new item to my what to cook list. Looks great and thanks for sharing.


----------



## bigwheel

Great plan on the Shake n Bake..looks good.  Know a fella who uses the bbq flavor for Chicken. Swears it mighty good. 

bigwheel


----------



## Tannehill Kid

The ole shake n bake looks good.


----------



## ronbeaux50

This was the Zararains brand and had a little kick to it.

Box said 425 for 20 minutes. Next time I'm bumping it up to 450 for 20 minutes for a little more crisp.


----------

